# CPMA Exam--AAPC Version 2010



## yjwallace (May 31, 2010)

Hi , Everyone

I am starting to panic.  I want to take the exam on 7/10/10.  I have a couple questions for those who like to answer.  Did you pass it on the first time around?  An is there any advise to people who are still trying to understnd why I am exactly doing this?  LOL-( if you don't have to sit for this 5 plus hour exam )


Thanks for any tips given in advance,

Yolanda


----------



## melzinser (Jun 1, 2010)

*I passed!*

I took the exam May 21st and passed.  The actually auditing and related questions were the easy part.  The test is very heavy on compliance.  I would follow the advice posted in other threads as well, making sure you know about OIG, CIAs, Stark, etc.  The NAMAS study guide was the most helpful text I used to study.  Good luck!


----------



## Mjones7 (Jun 10, 2010)

melzinser said:


> I took the exam May 21st and passed.  The actually auditing and related questions were the easy part.  The test is very heavy on compliance.  I would follow the advice posted in other threads as well, making sure you know about OIG, CIAs, Stark, etc.  The NAMAS study guide was the most helpful text I used to study.  Good luck!



Melanie - Thanks so much for posting this...I am considering sitting for this certification and was curious about the value of the NAMAS study guide.


----------



## juliematu (Jul 21, 2010)

*CPMA  study guide*

Is anyone willing to pass on their NAMAS study guide after passing their exam if so please email me thanks juliematu@yahoo.com


----------



## mwoolum (Jul 23, 2010)

*Namas Study Guide*

If anyone is willing to pass on their NAMAS study guide after passing their exam,  please email me.  michele.woolum@mmch.org.


----------

